

Homeless Man With the Golden Pipes Has Prayers Answered - thewarriorinme
http://www.thewarriorinme.com/man/ted-williams-homeless-man-with-the-golden-pipes-has-prayers-answered/
After many of us regretfully ripped up our mega millions lotto tickets when we heard 2 people in Ohio were cashing in there seems to be a bigger winner. . . . .
======
Kolya
While it is always nice to see someone turn their life around, I'm not sure
how important or appropriate stories like these are. He has a nice voice.
That's a nice novelty. But the novelty will wear off.

And I can't help finding claims like "he has had his prayers answered"
irritating. What about the hundreds of millions of people for whom the world
who - for whatever reason - don't "get their prayers answered"? They receive
only silence. And what about the brilliant scientists who put prayers aside
and achieve results through exceptional diligence and creativity?

Don't get me wrong - I'm very happy for the guy. But I'm worried about what
the interest in trivial feel-good stories says about our society.

~~~
chr15
_I'm worried about what the interest in trivial feel-good stories says about
society_

In my opinion, it says that people can be compassionate and loving. It's not
everyday that we hear such a heartwarming story when most news outlets report
of crime and the latest celebrity gossip.

------
yellowbkpk
This went around the net like wildfire. The original video was posted on
January 3rd: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTysXITBCmk>

~~~
thewarriorinme
Thnx for the original link, people are saying he is like the susan boyle of
radio but i think there what Ted has achieved is much greater than anything
Susan did.

------
nhangen
I heard about this on ESPN radio today. Great story.

I admired the man's candor, admitting to drug and alcohol abuse as the reason
he was against the ropes for so long.

~~~
jim_h
I hope he can get away from his past.

[http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/celebrity/meet-
felon-...](http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/celebrity/meet-felon-golden-
voice)

~~~
nhangen
Not much to that story other than a homeless guy that doesn't want to leave a
parking lot. I was expecting worse.

------
postit
Drugs ruins everything :(

~~~
thewarriorinme
everything in modesty my friend

~~~
shadowpwner
I do believe you mean moderation.

~~~
thewarriorinme
wow getting late over here, thanks for catching that {insert aim foot in mouth
emoticon} lol

